# i'll send you $25 cash if you can.....



## moose35 (Aug 22, 2009)

if you can guess these 4
 must have all 4 right. in the same post.

only 1 anwser per person.

  good luck.

#1   (need full name)
















#2 (need full name)






#3 (i'll take genus on this 1)











#4 (be careful)







ends tuesday 8/25  @ 5pm


----------



## un33dit (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Tom
2. Dick
3. Joe
4. Harry


----------



## moose35 (Aug 22, 2009)

un33dit said:


> 1. Tom
> 2. Dick
> 3. Joe
> 4. Harry


i said _full name _for the first 2 gary.

you lose.



         tom


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Phormictopus cancerides
2. Acanthoscurria chacoana
3. Psalmopoeus sp.
4. Hysterocrates sp.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 22, 2009)

come on stop being chickens and guess.
what do you have to lose?

    moose


----------



## Hilikus311 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sericopelma rubronitens

Acanthoscurria antillensis

Tapinauchenius

Hysterocrates gigas


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sericopelma rubronitens

Acanthoscurria antillensis

Psalmopoeus

Hysterocrates gigas


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 22, 2009)

The first one is most certainly NOT S.rubronitens.


----------



## Exo (Aug 23, 2009)

Phormictopus cancerides

Acanthoscurria antillensis

Tapinauchenius

Hysterocrates gigas


----------



## Loudog760 (Aug 23, 2009)

The impossible guessing game, sweet.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 23, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> The impossible guessing game, sweet.


not impossible. not even close to it.
the first 2 are commonly avail. in the hobby.
the third is just genus.
the fourth is the only hard one. and by me saying this i'm giving a clue.


does nobody want some cash?
its free money. just guess.


          moose


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm probably way, WAY off but I'll take a shot in the dark...

1) Aphonopelma chalcodes
2) Pseudhapalopus spinulopalpus
3) Avicularia
4) Hysterocrates gigas

Can I have internet points if I get just 1 right? LOL


----------



## Philth (Aug 23, 2009)

un33dit said:


> 1. Tom
> 2. Dick
> 3. Joe
> 4. Harry


Haha,  I'll take a stab at it...

1. _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus_
2. _Phormictopus atrichomatus_
3. _Tapinauchenius_
4. _Selenocosmia peerboomi _

later, Tom

And you can just by me a case of crickets at the next show and we can call it evan


----------



## un33dit (Aug 23, 2009)

Philth said:


> Haha,  I'll take a stab at it...
> 
> 1. _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus_
> 2. _Phormictopus atrichomatus_
> ...


Forget the crickets...how about a case of beer!


----------



## tekkendarklord (Aug 23, 2009)

sorry if im out of the topic but I like moose's signature LOL


----------



## moose35 (Aug 24, 2009)

nope nope nope nope and nope


       moose


----------



## dtknow (Aug 24, 2009)

1. Lasiodora parahybana
2. Phormictopus cancerides
3. Selenobrachys
4. Citharius crawshayi?


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 24, 2009)

1- Lasiodorides paryhbana. I gave up trying to figure out this one
2- Trixopelma cyaneolum 
3- Chilobrachy sp.
4- Hesterocrate sp

Kris


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know this.

1. Aphonopelma anax
2. Aphonopelma behlei
3.Tapinauchenius
4. Selenocosmia 

Bonus: Potatus nagaensinus


----------



## spiderfield (Aug 24, 2009)

My guesses:

1. _Aphonopelma cochesei_
2. _Phormictopus cancerides_
3. Tapinauchenius
4. _Coremiocnemis valida_


----------



## moose35 (Aug 24, 2009)

you guys are really horrible at this...

does nobody want 25 bucks?

thats a tank of gas.
a meal for 2 at mcdonalds.
shipping on your next order.



    come on people


             moose


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 25, 2009)

I still thinl 2 is a trixopelma... It looks EXACTLY like all the others..


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 25, 2009)

Got any new hints?


----------



## moose35 (Aug 25, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Got any new hints?


yea
nobody is "correct" yet

and nobody is even close on #3
 moose


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol, nice.


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 25, 2009)

These are probably way off but I'll take a stab at it 

1. Acanthoscurria antillensis
2. Lasiodora klugi
3. Pterinochilus
4. Theraphosa blondi


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 25, 2009)

moose35 said:


> yea
> nobody is "correct" yet
> 
> and nobody is even close on #3
> moose


Moose,
it cause 3 and 4 pictures are barely see the spider,
You can guess its a spider but that is pretty much it
so




take a better pix ;P


----------



## un33dit (Aug 25, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Moose,
> it cause 3 and 4 pictures are barely see the spider,
> You can guess its a spider but that is pretty much it
> so take a better pix ;P


There were spiders in there??? I thought we were supposed to guess the brand of water bottles in the background 

...probably have a better chance at that!


----------



## Vidaro (Aug 25, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Moose,
> it cause 3 and 4 pictures are barely see the spider,
> You can guess its a spider but that is pretty much it
> so
> ...


..........+1


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 25, 2009)

un33dit said:


> There were spiders in there??? I thought we were supposed to guess the brand of water bottles in the background
> 
> ...probably have a better chance at that!


and what kind of underwear he wears  


and NO, I dont wana know if someone goes 'commando'


----------



## moose35 (Aug 26, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Moose,
> it cause 3 and 4 pictures are barely see the spider,
> You can guess its a spider but that is pretty much it
> so
> ...


did you notice the "correct" in parentheses.
thats cause people almost named all the species just in the wrong order.
should i make it easy?
this wasn't impossible. not at all.
i was offering my own money if someone could get it right.


well pic# 4 should be easy as some people almost got it  right.
not many spiders go from orange to jet black after a molt.

#3 should also be easy. its only genus. not species.
and who said it was an aboreal?:wall: 
maybe its a terrestial species that likes to molt suspended in the air.

the first 2 are very common species.

well its after 5 on tuesday and you guys all suck. and people wanna complain. 
 no more contests from moose. sorry


and i'm not telling what the spiders were either. you can all suffer 

     moose


----------



## KJE (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL!  That's funny!


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> and i'm not telling what the spiders were either. you can all suffer


Ooh, now thats just mean


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 26, 2009)

He just doesn't want to admit that I won and send me his $25 bucks... lol


----------



## moose35 (Aug 26, 2009)

brachy.P said:


> He just doesn't want to admit that I won and send me his $25 bucks... lol


well you almost got 1 right...;P 


          moose


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 26, 2009)

it's not my fault you take crappy pictures. :clap:  lol. j/k. I admit I guessed wrong I suppose.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 26, 2009)

if someone sends me 25 bucks i'll tell you guys what they are... 



        moose


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> if someone sends me 25 bucks i'll tell you guys what they are...
> 
> 
> 
> moose


Hahahaha, that is funny


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you take monopoly money???


----------



## Dave (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey! Great idea! 
Quick, somebody guess my newly acquired scorpion species and I'll send you $25.
If not, send me the money and I'll tell you!


----------



## moose35 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dave said:


> Hey! Great idea!
> Quick, somebody guess my newly acquired scorpion species and I'll send you $25.
> If not, send me the money and I'll tell you!


Centruroides gracilis...


----------



## Dave (Aug 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> Centruroides gracilis...


lol nope! But I see you've read a lot of threads!


----------



## moose35 (Aug 26, 2009)

see it don't hurt to guess and not complain huh?

           moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 26, 2009)

I bet I won. Or at least got a few right.

Those first 2 look Aphonopelma-y.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 26, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> I bet I won. Or at least got a few right.
> 
> Those first 2 look Aphonopelma-y.


nah you my little buddie went    0 for 4.


      moose


----------



## Tie Black (Aug 26, 2009)

I know the competition is closed but is #3 Selenocosmia and #4 Chilobrachys? #1 looks a lot like Lasiodorides polycuspulatus, but thats been said, so maybe striatus?


----------



## moose35 (Aug 26, 2009)

Tie Black said:


> I know the competition is closed but is #3 Selenocosmia and #4 Chilobrachys? #1 looks a lot like Lasiodorides polycuspulatus, but thats been said, so maybe striatus?


no..no no...and no


          moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 26, 2009)

moose35 said:


> nah you my little buddie went    0 for 4.
> 
> 
> moose


Did I at least get the bonus?


----------



## moose35 (Aug 26, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Did I at least get the bonus?


the bonus would be if you disappeared.


               moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not even here.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

brachy.P said:


> Do you take monopoly money???


lol  
 yes i do
if you paypal me 25 monolopy dollars i'll tell the correct anwsers.

   moose


p.s. 
you guys are complaining that the last 2 are ther hard ones.
but nobody even got the first 2 right. ;P .


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

Lies.

Freaking LIES!


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

i did PM somebody here with the correct answers in case of any controversies.

                 moose


----------



## un33dit (Aug 28, 2009)

moose35 said:


> i did PM somebody here with the correct answers in case of any controversies.
> 
> moose


...here starts the new game...I'll give you $25 if you can guess who I PM'd the answers to


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

un33dit said:


> ...here starts the new game...I'll give you $25 if you can guess who I PM'd the answers to


haha     

   you suck gary



         moose


----------



## barabootom (Aug 28, 2009)

I think after 7 days you should start giving clues and allow more guesses.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

moose35 said:


> haha
> 
> you suck gary
> 
> ...


Wow. I never would've guessed they were those sp.

Thanks, un33dit!


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

ok i'll extend this till tuesday...sept 1st...and my $25 still stands.

#1 new world t...lol ;P 
#2 another new worlder ;P 
#3 _*terrestrial*_ :wall: 
#4  ?? not common...from africa. 



everyone can guess again 1 more time....
except 1 person. you know who you are.




        moose


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Wow. I never would've guessed they were those sp.
> 
> Thanks, un33dit!


@ warren, it wasn't gary....;P


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

moose35 said:


> @ warren, it wasn't gary....;P


Almost had you, too. Darn.


----------



## tekkendarklord (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm pretty new to this hobby but I'll try  LOL

1.aconthoscuria sp.
2.Brachypelma vagans
3.juvenile after molt pokie
4.some T that has an obt molt beside it


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

FAIL!

One of the first 2 HAS to be an Aphono!


----------



## tekkendarklord (Aug 28, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> FAIL!
> 
> One of the first 2 HAS to be an Aphono!


what about my third and fourth is it ok


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 28, 2009)

tekkendarklord said:


> I'm pretty new to this hobby but I'll try  LOL
> 
> 1.aconthoscuria sp.
> 2.Brachypelma vagans
> ...


not sure what planet pokies are terrestrial but it may be fun lol


----------



## tekkendarklord (Aug 28, 2009)

Drachenjager said:


> not sure what planet pokies are terrestrial but it may be fun lol


hehe lol. but when I looked at the pic it more likely an arboreal enclosure and there was webbing on upper corner


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 28, 2009)

tekkendarklord said:


> hehe lol. but when I looked at the pic it more likely an arboreal enclosure and there was webbing on upper corner


lol one of his hints was "3. terrestrial:wall: "


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

He could always be lying.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 28, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> He could always be lying.


yeah he is realy bad about that lol 

on a semirelated note, Moose !!! hows that L. striatus doing? is it male or female ?
inquiring female owners want to know.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

How about dude owners? I'm sure they would like to know if his L. striatus is male or female.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 28, 2009)

Drachenjager said:


> on a semirelated note, Moose !!! hows that L. striatus doing? is it male or female ?
> inquiring female owners want to know.


i'm not even sure if thats what it is anymore.:?  it almost looks like a cryptopholis sp. 



moose


			
				Warren Bautista said:
			
		

> He could always be lying.


sorry..i try not to make that a habit..#3 is definatly a terrestial.


----------



## Endagr8 (Aug 28, 2009)

I've held out long enough to see what all these newbs would say.

All four are _G. rosea_, even the one from Africa.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 29, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> How about dude owners? I'm sure they would like to know if his L. striatus is male or female.


I ?KNOW what mine is , am hoping HIS is male lol since I want to have some babies lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 29, 2009)

moose35 said:


> i'm not even sure if thats what it is anymore.:?  it almost looks like a cryptopholis sp.


WOW, looked like striatus to me in the pic you posted. something change?


----------



## moose35 (Aug 29, 2009)

no nothing changed...its just soo small.


            moose


----------



## moose35 (Aug 30, 2009)

///
 i'm disappointed   


           moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 31, 2009)

All 4 are tarantulas.

Give me my money.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 31, 2009)

#1....A.a.
#2....P.c.
#3....:? 
#4....H.s.


well i won't make it easier.....


                 moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 31, 2009)

Aphonopelma anax
Phormictopus cancerides
Selenocosmia
Hysterocrates scepticus


----------



## moose35 (Aug 31, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Aphonopelma anax
> Phormictopus cancerides
> Selenocosmia
> Hysterocrates scepticus


warren you are horrible ;P 



              moose....


someone please take my 25 dollars.....


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll take it, since I'm obviously correct.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 31, 2009)

I won. 

...


----------



## moose35 (Aug 31, 2009)

do i need to spell these names for somebody to win?



      moose


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 31, 2009)

#3 Ephebopus sp :?


----------



## moose35 (Aug 31, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> #3 Ephebopus sp :?


no ;P 


    moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 31, 2009)

HOW Do ANA AND PHILTH GET IT WRONG?!?!??!!!!!


----------



## moose35 (Aug 31, 2009)

cause i make*impossible* contests.


   you guys are gonna be mad when i tell you the right anwsers


                 moose


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 31, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> HOW Do ANA AND PHILTH GET IT WRONG?!?!??!!!!!


cause its crappy pics even fer takin a guess


----------



## moose35 (Aug 31, 2009)

if i took a good pic it would be tooo easy


           moose


----------



## KJE (Aug 31, 2009)

Obviously we need "tooo easy".  Has anyone gotten at least one correct?


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 31, 2009)

moose35 said:


> if i took a good pic it would be tooo easy
> 
> 
> moose









;P


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 31, 2009)

well since i saw lots of guesses I figured i couldn't do much worse so heres mine lol



1.	Acanthoscurria antillensis
2.	phormictopus atrichromatus
3.	Pterinochilus (maybe OBT)
4.	Haplopelma schmidti


----------



## moose35 (Aug 31, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> ;P


lol...ana shot me with a plunger



      moose


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 31, 2009)

zing!!!!!!


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 31, 2009)

Aphonopelma anax
Phormictopus cancerides
Selenocosmia
Hysterocrates scepticus

just saying. 
:wall:


----------



## LadySharon (Aug 31, 2009)

sigh. ok I wasn't going to do this because I'm not really good at this sort of thing.

But going by the clues and a little research I'm going to at least try.

1) Acanthoscurria antillensis
2) Phormictopus cancerides
3)  erm... well I know several of my slings will do this... have a burrow but come up and make a hammock above the hole to the burrow.  I'm going to guess Grammostola

4) Ok I didn't know there were so many "H".  I found a list from africa and going by adult only pictures (black spider) I'm going to guess Harpactira  

hey I tryed. 

- Sharon


----------



## moose35 (Aug 31, 2009)

brachy.P said:


> Aphonopelma anax
> Phormictopus cancerides
> Selenocosmia
> Hysterocrates scepticus
> ...


nope again   ....lol
where is my monolopy money





LadySharon said:


> sigh. ok I wasn't going to do this because I'm not really good at this sort of thing.
> 
> But going by the clues and a little research I'm going to at least try.
> 
> ...


not bad anwsers....... not right anwsers.....but not bad

lol


----------



## moose35 (Aug 31, 2009)

#3 is killing you guys huh???:wall: 


;P 
 moose


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 31, 2009)

Give me your home address and I will send you the money.. lol


----------



## moose35 (Aug 31, 2009)

brachy.P said:


> Give me your home address and I will send you the money.. lol


lol

why don't you just fax it?


             moose


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Aug 31, 2009)

I already put it in your monopoly box.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 31, 2009)

They are probably so obvious what they are, and we all just think that its really difficult and cant get it right. I obviously have no idea what they could be, so Im just going to take some guesses.

1. P.cancerides
2. L.parahybana
3. Selenocosmia sp.
4. Hysterocrates sp.


----------



## moose35 (Sep 1, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> They are probably so obvious what they are, and we all just think that its really difficult and cant get it right.



yatzee


       moose


----------



## What (Sep 1, 2009)

Acanthoscurria antillensis(I have doubts about his ID on this one... features do not match up, but with the info given, it is the only possible choice)
Phormictopus cancerides(again, only possible choice)
Selenocosmia(no idea, but it was guessed twice previously.)
Hysterocrates scepticus(and again, only possible choice based upon the "H.c." tip.)

If you guys know what the third one is for sure(and Im not right) feel free to use my 1,2,4 answers...


----------



## KJE (Sep 1, 2009)

1.  Acanthoscurria antillensis
2.  Phormictopus cochleasvorax
3.  Holothele
4.  Harpactira sp.

Ok, I went through all of the pics on Rick West's site and that's the best I could come up with.  I don't like the answers, but that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 1, 2009)

And I quote;P 



Loudog760 said:


> The impossible guessing game, sweet.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 1, 2009)

I won. He PMed me yesterday.

You can all stop playing now.


----------



## moose35 (Sep 1, 2009)

still nobody can get it;P ....you guys are getting warmer though....
    moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 1, 2009)

You said you would tell us the answer, POTATO.


----------



## moose35 (Sep 1, 2009)

nobody gettin my money     ;P ;P ;P 


1. Acanthoscurria antillensis


is correct


        moose


----------



## moose35 (Sep 1, 2009)

#2  Phormictopus cancerides

some of you got that right also.


       moose


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 2, 2009)

I got it. w00t.


----------



## moose35 (Sep 2, 2009)

#3 lasiodora sp.


#4 Hysterocrates scepticus



   oh well

maybe i'll do something easier....like guess how many roaches... 



                  moose


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Sep 2, 2009)

geez I wasn't even close..... Next time better pics would be awesome! :clap:


----------



## What (Sep 3, 2009)

How about you send the $$$ to the most correct person...

Which would be me...


----------

